# low profile flat pedals?



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i've owned wellgo b134 pedals and been riding shimanos pd-m985 for 2-3 month. i see the benefits to clipless but im comfortable with flat pedals. the wellgo b134 are great but clunky and i keep knocking on the georgia rocks and tree roots. what do you guys recommend for low profle flat pedals with pins and weights less than a tank.

thanks!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, if your budget allows I can wholeheartedly recommend the Canfield Crampons.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Depends on your budget or what you're willing to spend. Crampons, Spank Spikes and the like will be recommended to you if you can afford them. Forte Converts are great for the budget conscious at around $45. Just depends on what you're willing to spend and how light you want to go.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/thin-wide-flat-pedals-743478.html

Coming soon-- 6mm+ pins
.VP Bicycle Components
This pedal is not going into production they said. Another design is coming at Eurobike.

What length crank arms are you running?

.

.


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am running the NukeProof Electron pedals. Thin and light weight. Quality is very nice too.
Electron Pedals


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out the Wellgo B181


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

VP makes a really nice an affordable narrow pedal.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

are those VP-69 pedals??



50calray said:


> VP makes a really nice an affordable narrow pedal.


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

fondoo said:


> are those VP-69 pedals??


Those are the vp 59's (pretty sure anyway lol), which are unfortunately discontinued as far as I am aware.


----------



## swerverider (Nov 2, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> ...Spank Spikes and the like will be recommended to you if you can afford them...


I went with Spank Spikes and highly recommend them. Love 'em


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

2 thin light low profile pedals I have used:

Kona








KONAWORLD

These were the first platforms I had, No complaints

NRG








NRG Enterprises - Products

I currently have NRGs on my trail/all mountain bike. They come in a variety of colors. Good grip These are my favorite


----------



## Radamus (Feb 18, 2008)

I put on a set of VPs too. Doesn't look like any of those up so far, have a X skeleton kind of. Very thin and flat where my buddies platforms have a concave shape, but then they are thicker, they may be a Ringle? don't remember. Not too much rocket science involved in a pedal just a difference in price from low to infinity imo.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Running Blackspire Sub4s. Not as gnarly as the Crampons, but can easily replace some pins with some screws.

Compared to Animals.


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have Straitline AMPs and love them.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

fondoo said:


> are those VP-69 pedals??


These are the 59's which aren't too different from the 69's.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I currently am using Canfield Crampons and Point One Podiums, both are superb (albeit spendy) options for low profileness.

Point Ones are slightly lighter then the Canfields if that is part of the consideration.


----------



## SchnitzelNinja (Apr 20, 2012)

swerverider said:


> I went with Spank Spikes and highly recommend them. Love 'em


Another +1 for the spikes.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

it looks like VP-69 is the lightest at 388g/pair


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

I have Wellgo B143s love em.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

fondoo said:


> it looks like VP-69 is the lightest at 388g/pair


Pretty sure my point one podiums are 370ish and the canfields just over 380......


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

fondoo said:


> it looks like VP-69 is the lightest at 388g/pair


I'm switching from a 35lb bike to a 25-27lb bike...so a few grams difference doesn't really bother me at this point.


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

fondoo said:


> it looks like VP-69 is the lightest at 388g/pair


My set of VP-59's weighed 356g for the pair (weighed by a park scale).


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

find a pedal where the axle (center part ) is not exposed

i would like to try these. but they look fragile

Tioga MT-Zero Platform Pedals in Tree Fort Bikes Pedals (cat88)


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

lunna said:


> find a pedal where the axle (center part ) is not exposed
> 
> i would like to try these. but they look fragile
> 
> Tioga MT-Zero Platform Pedals in Tree Fort Bikes Pedals (cat88)


Whats wrong with the axle being exposed? I have never had any issues with the two pairs I have with exposed axles....

As for the Tioga pedals, pinkbike tested a set with them failing during the test.

Tioga MT-ZERO Pedal - Tested - Pinkbike


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i am using can field right now and like them alot .

,,,when i ride 
the bottom of my shoe squeaks from the rubber gripping the stationary axle.

i think this drag is not good.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

lunna said:


> i am using can field right now and like them alot .
> 
> ,,,when i ride
> the bottom of my shoe squeaks from the rubber gripping the stationary axle.
> ...


Weird, mine used to squeak as well, but I have not noticed the squeak in a long time. Not sure if I adjusted my foot position slightly or something? Did switch up the type of 510 shoes I was using, maybe that is it.


----------



## Rowntree55 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the Deity Compounds. <$50 for 339 grams made it an easy buy for me.

I have some pretty serious hits on them so far and they show some deep scratches, but haven't lost a pin yet. The body can even be replaced cheap if needed/wanted,


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

There's an article on platform pedals in the latest issue of Mountain Bike Action.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i received my vp-69 last week and i've been riding with them. they are extremely light but theres not enough pins to make it very grippy. i will have to return to my wellgo b124


----------



## bskis1080 (Feb 13, 2013)

wellgo b124 FTW


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

006_007 said:


> I currently am using Canfield Crampons and Point One Podiums, both are superb (albeit spendy) options for low profileness.
> 
> Point Ones are slightly lighter then the Canfields if that is part of the consideration.


I agree with this statement and would offer Deity Decoy's as an affordable option or Kona Wah Wah's if you can find those.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

I would love to have a pair of Crampons, but they're so damn expensive. Instead, I'm using VP Vice on my Tallboy and Wellgo's on the Niner. Really like the low profile of the VP's.


----------



## ddj8052 (Jul 29, 2007)

I just put some Loaded AMX Signature Pedals on my Trek X-Cal and I really love them. They are super thin and very light. More importantly they were also very grippy and as I have just switched from a clipless pedal this was very important for me.


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

gdtrfb24 said:


> Instead, I'm using VP Vice on my Tallboy and Wellgo's on the Niner. Really like the low profile of the VP's.
> 
> View attachment 772406


I've been using the Vice as well. They have good grip and taken some hits with no problems. Recommended.


----------

